# The very fat kitty



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 11, 2011)

So a few people have requested pictures of the overweight kitty that we might adopt. So here you go!







As you can see he does not quite fit into frame.





I have nothing to say about this....Feel free to insert your own comments.

So he totally looks like Puss in boots....Especially with the large eyes. I just think Fraggles would hump the daylights out of him.....


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow. You sure hes not pregnant? 

Maybe his size would intimidate Fraggle to not hump


----------



## candykittten (Dec 11, 2011)

Is Fraggles neutered?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes Fraggles is spayed. Plus the kitty is a neutered male so I don't think he is pregnant lol.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe its a food baby.

Can you do a bunny cat date?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 11, 2011)

Ya I wanna set up a bunny/kitty date. Although I know how its going to go lol...... Jason wants to call the poor thing "sh*tty kitty".


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 12, 2011)

Running from Fraggles's attention/intentions may help him lose weight.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2011)

Well he does not really run. He just kinda drags himself along with his front legs. He also can not jump up on anything.


----------



## candykittten (Dec 12, 2011)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Yes Fraggles is spayed. Plus the kitty is a neutered male so I don't think he is pregnant lol.



ah sorry :biggrin2:

why is she such a frisky girl?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2011)

Well the vet says its mainly cause she is mostly checkered giant and that is an overly dominate breed. This is her way of letting you know she is the boss


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 12, 2011)

btw...just as a non related comment... i would never let Jason be in charge of names! as i recall he has come up with quite a few hun-dingers!! (although he does get an A for imagination lol)


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 12, 2011)

yes the kitty would be a great companion. I have 6 cats and Cinder and Boots love each other. He will lick and clean her face for her.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 12, 2011)

At least the cat comes pre-fattened, no guilt


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 12, 2011)

he looks lovely bless him, im sure they will get along! atleast he will have to fight for his treats now! im sure Fraggles will win!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL yes the kitty comes prefattened. Thanks for pointing that out lol. Jason really wants one of those hairless cats. He wants to name it "Kemo".... He would have to do battle with Fraggles for every morsal. She would just binky out of his reach lol.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL Jason comes up with the silliest names.

It almost sounds like all the extra weight is damaging the poor kitty's back. I had a cat that was 35 pounds. Yes he was a bit pudgy, but he was also super long. When he stretched out his head could be right under my chin and his back legs would go to my knee. He was just a big cat all around. He should have been perhaps 30 pounds. I have no idea why he was so big.

However, this poor fella doesn't sound like he has the frame for that much weight. You may have to be careful at feeding times that Fraggles doesn't eat all the cat's food. Luckily this guy needs measured portions so he would have specific feedings times anyway (rather than free fed).

I highly recommend "Natural Ballance" cat food. It has helped Andre gain weight and Victoria loose it, on the same food and free fed. I think because it is a very high quality it is getting them closer to their ideal weights.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2011)

I will look into the cat food. Ya this kitty should only weigh I am guessing around 15 pounds. Its really very sad and I am sure he is having joint pain poor dear.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Dec 12, 2011)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Running from Fraggles's attention/intentions may help him lose weight.


this is exactly what i thought and said lol. he is awful cute and deserves a good home  i'd just get him checked over by the vet like i saidincluding blood work to check the organs functions. he needs to go home with you though :biggrin:


----------



## MagPie (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, he's definitely not as fat as I was picturing haha. Hmmm might be the photos. Are you certain he's 30lbs? 

I say he needs a vet check definitely. He doesn't look fat enough to be dragging his legs like that =/

He's a cutie tho.  Fat cats need love too XD


----------



## shawnwk1 (Dec 13, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> LOL Jason comes up with the silliest names.
> 
> It almost sounds like all the extra weight is damaging the poor kitty's back. I had a cat that was 35 pounds. Yes he was a bit pudgy, but he was also super long. When he stretched out his head could be right under my chin and his back legs would go to my knee. He was just a big cat all around. He should have been perhaps 30 pounds. I have no idea why he was so big.
> 
> ...



i have my cats on natural balance right now too for two reasons....a. they need to lose weight (about 4 pounds each) and b. one of my cats has severe food allergies and this one is specifically for that. so far no weight loss so idk if that's working lol 

you can get one of those treat balls too and put his food in there so he has to move around more to move the ball to get the food out. one of my cats really has taken to this.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it might be the pictures. Jason weighed himself before holding kitty and was 120.4 (its a nice digital scale) While holding kitty Jason weight 154.12. Putting kitty at around 35lb. He does not look as big in the photos but trust me in person he is huge and no he does not walk but drags himself. I think the reason he looks smaller is because his frame really is that of a normal cat. But he has a customized litter box (whick he uses) cause he can jump into a normal pan or fit threw a hole in the box.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice kitty! Does he have any maine coon in him? That could account for his big size as maine coons can reach 20 pounds.

I hope that the kitty gets to go home with you and Jason. If you need any kitty stuff for the kitty to play with let me know, I have some kitty toys that you guys can have for free that Skittles doesn't play with.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 16, 2011)

How did he get this way? It surely took a long time for all the weight to accumulate.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope no main coon that I can see. Just a domestic shorthair. He got this way cause his previous owner would food him human food none stop. Say she ordered a pizza she would then feed half of it to the kitty and he would eat every morsal. If she had a bowl of mac and cheese then kitty would also have a bowl of mac and cheese and so on..... The lady is now dead and kitty needs a lot of care.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor kitty. The woman must have been not quite all there.


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 16, 2011)

some people just dont understand being cruel to be kind


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you need any kitty items, like toys? I have kitty toys that my cats are not using that you can have for your kitty. Please let me know and we can set up a way for you to get them. 

I have a kitty cube, balls, etc.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmmm if he had Maine Coon in him his frame would be bigger. My big cat I am guessing has Maine Coon in him because even as a kitten he had a big frame (without being fat, he got chubby later) with big paws. He just looks much bigger than a normal cat, even without being slightly over weight. Still trying to figure out how that works since none of my other animals, cat or bunny, are over weight. haha.


----------

